

LineBLOCKED CSS layout. - hopin
http://csscuts.com/lineblocked_layout.html
Feedback sought on the above.
Please don't post the link elsewhere as its in a draft state.
Thanks!
======
hopin
Looking for feedback on how usable people find this? Thanks!

